# Question about long distance travelling



## Artenius (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello all,
First post here, so here it goes. I am a first time cockatiel buyer but unfortunately I have to travel to my Grandparents place for Christmas party and I have to take my cockatiel. The car drive is around 1.5-2 hours drive. Will my cockatiel be able to survive that in a small travel carrier or will I need to sit him on my shoulder or in his full size cage. Also do I need a blanket to cover the cage?
Thanks
Liam


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I am also going away for Christmas and taking my tiel in the car with me - it's about a 2 hour drive, give or take. I have a small canvas pet carrier that I put her in, with a hand towel and treats - we will probably stop once so she can get out of the pet carrier and have a look around inside the car and have a drink if she wants it. I wouldn't have the tiel on your shoulder as they can fly around if startled and could get under the driver's feet.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

We take our's with us when we go to LA every once and a while, it's about a three hour drive and they do just fine. We give them some food and stop to give them water. We have a small travel cage that we put them in.


----------



## Artenius (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay, thank you both for responding


----------



## HAJiME (Sep 20, 2009)

Mine was fine the one time I had to take him on a 2 hour drive, in a tiny box. Felt bad for him but he was fine.

When I've had them in the car in their cage, they've fallen about and panicked. I think a box is a better idea.


----------



## Artenius (Dec 13, 2010)

With all that said, in conclusion because I didn't quite understand, should I cover my cockatiel when on the journey?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

You don't necessarily need to cover the bird. It might reduce the bird from stressing out so much, but some birds actually love to go on car rides and watch things zoom by. Just see how your bird reacts.
I have taken my birds on both a 2 hour and a 5-6 hour drive. I will be bringing 3 chicks with me to a relatives which will be about a 4 hour drive this weekend.

I would avoid putting him in a cage in case he gets freaked out and thrashes around. The drive you stated doesn't seem very long to me so you might not need to stop and give him water and food, but you can if you'd like to. Just make sure he gets it before you leave and once you arrive.


----------



## Artenius (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay thank you all for responding, whilst it may not be a very long trip I just wanted to make sure that I was fully prepared for my cockatiel.


----------

